# Freezing fresh cream for later use (butter)



## ColoradoGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

I am getting tons of cream from the cow right now. More than we need. I was wondering if I froze some will I still be able to make butter with it winter? Or Does freezing change it?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I know if it's butter you're going for, the butter will freeze up fine. I'm not sure about the state of the cream upon thawing. I freeze fresh butter regularly because we don't use a whole lot of it, and it thaws nicely.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes it can be frozen. After about 4 months it may take on a freezer burnt taste. The cream will glob up from the fat sticking together. Just shake it and use it like fresh cream


----------

